
Airborne Wireless Network - partisan
http://www.airbornewirelessnetwork.com/
======
partisan
I saw a commercial for this on Bloomberg TV today. It's the first time I've
heard of it and though the idea is interesting, the website and descriptions
it provides makes me wonder if it is a viable company.

The proposition they make in the commercial is that there is no need to launch
satellites when every airplane can carry a wireless node.

